
Best Business Books for Entrepreneurs - seosenior
https://www.plerdy.com/blog/26-best-business-books/
======
newbie578
While there are some books which are quite good and I do recommend them, there
are also a few of them which are quite dubious to say at least.

Finance gets skipped too many times too often in discussions like these.
Forget Robert Kiyosaki and Brian Tracy for finance books, they are reserved
for the "self-help" section.

What I definitely recommend is "Financial Intelligence for Entrepreneurs" and
"Simple Numbers, Straight Talk, Big Profits" as some of the pillars for
startup finances.

~~~
lowdose
Finance is still such a broad field without really adding value to your bottom
line except for advice on leveraging debt to increase the return on your
investment.

The shift to digital that is catapulted by platforms with network effects are
the new goggles to use to look at your business model. Marketplaces are online
able to service the long tail of consumer demand and a platform matches
producers of the long tail with consumers of this value.

Market size cap of the top 5 most valuable firms of the world are platforms.
FAA(N)G et al. Have revenue multiples of 8 while traditional businesses like
Shell have a multiple of 2 and this difference has nothing to do with
finances. Platforms do not create the revenue themselves.

